# 1957 Schwinn Corvette 100% Original



## Jewelman13

1957 Schwinn Corvette 100% Original. All I did was have her washed and a spit shine. I can't get over how clean and we'll taken care of it is.


----------



## Familycar123

Man, sweet ride!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Very nice


----------



## rollfaster

shes gorgeous!!


----------



## GTs58

That is unreal! I can't believe what I'm seeing. Where the heck did you find that and what's its history?


----------



## Tim the Skid

Stunning! Looks like it came out of a time capsule. wow.....


----------



## Jewelman13

GTs58 said:


> That is unreal! I can't believe what I'm seeing. Where the heck did you find that and what's its history?




I found this through craigslist. The gentleman I got it from got it an auction 20yrs ago but never rode the bike. Just sat in his garage. Then he decided to sell. I got it at a steal...


----------



## Jewelman13

Found an original ad for the bicycle today too! Couldn't be more perfect!!


----------



## Awhipple

Nice!


----------



## Monark52

Damn man, it looks NOS!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

I can't stop looking at those pictures. I would find a set of Tornado white walls to be 100% and then enter it in every bike show possible. 

Here's a thread on those early middleweight tires.   http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rare-schwinn-tornado-tire.85520/#post-535300


----------



## Nickinator

GTs58 said:


> I can't stop looking at those pictures. I would find a set of Tornado white walls to be 100% and then enter it in every bike show possible.
> 
> Here's a thread on those early middleweight tires.   http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rare-schwinn-tornado-tire.85520/#post-535300




Super nice Vette. Love the red.
All the original tire 1st gen Vettes and Jags I've had, prolly 40-50 bikes, have had the same tires as the OP's bike, Westwinds. Don't recall ever seeing those Tornado tires before. Maybe on the very early 54/55 bikes? My '57 Corvette is also pristine, was ridden only a few times then stored away, and has the same tires.

BTW, I notice yours still has the little Weimann tags hung by thread on the caliper cables, just like mine does, a true sign of a low-mile bike! Wonder where the blue Mayweg tag on the front of rack went?

Darcie


----------



## phantom

Just stunning !


----------



## vincev

Very sweet find !!


----------



## Adam Guy

wow. Stunning. much better looking than the one that i saw yesterday. painted blue, rip old Corvette


----------



## HARPO

Unreal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

